# Abby kidded 1 doeling



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cali born March 9th this afternoon 6lbs 9 oz Part Boer/Part Nubian :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!! What a pretty little girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a beautiful Girly!!! Worth waiting for!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Love those face/ear markings!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How cute! Congrats on the :kidred:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats, she is such a beautiful color!


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone! We can finally have a good night sleep now lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very flashy! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats she is cute.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you. I do love her color.


----------

